# Solo brake choice?



## 1993NX1600canadian (Jun 11, 2003)

This summer I will be doing some SOLO racing, SOLO II for sure and maybey SOLO I, and I was wondering what I should about my brake next time the discs and/or are due? You will see from my signature what I have on my car... All the suspension work, KYB AGX very soon, Eibach prokit springs later perhaps june, suspension techniques sway-bar front and rear very soon, 15"rims with Toyo proxes T1-S 195/50/6.5"; should be done for mid-june. So thats it, next time my brake are due, should be after the first event..., should I changed my disc for Brembo one's? Or, go for the Wilwood upgrade kit? (Yes I know this will cost me point in SOLO, but....) If I go for stock diameter Brembo disc, what pads should I use? In any case, I will, of course, put steelbraided brake line from goodridge. If I dont mind loosing the points from installing the willwood kit, could this be a good alternative to doing the drums to disc conversion for the rear brakes, speaking in terms of brake power?

Thanks.


----------

